# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Представляем интерфейс М.2

## Labs

Сегодня мы обратим наше внимание на М.2 – один из новейших интерфейсов для SSD, ранее известный как «Форм-Фактор Следующего поколения» (NGFF) от INTEL. Сегодня вы можете найти этот интерфейс в новейших материнских платах, оснащенных чипсетами X99 и Z97.

Перед тем как продолжить, стоит оговорить технические термины: SATA, mSATA, M.2 (NGFF), SATA Express, PCIe (PCI Express), и даже вышедший из употребления IDE – все это вместе называется словом «интерфейс». «Интерфейс» - это общий термин, отражающий взаимодействие на уровне сигнала, электричества и оборудования.

На уровне сигнала интерфейс в первую очередь отвечает за связь и обмен сигналами между главным контрольным узлом и устройством, придерживаясь определенных протоколов связи для осуществления передачи данных. На электрическом уровне речь идет о задачах питания, включая рабочее напряжение, силу тока и управление питанием. С точки зрения оборудования, интерфейс имеет отношение к внешним аспектам, которые более заметны пользователям – такие как формат подключения (например, гнездо для подключения, форма и конфигурация булавок) и размеры. 

Вы, наверное, спрашиваете себя: «Зачем вдаваться в такие подробности?» Ответ: потому что привычная модель «один интерфейс для одного сигнала», на которой мы все выросли, существенно изменится! Интерфейс М.2 (которому посвящена эта статья), первоначально разработанный фирмой INTEL, задан только на уровне электричества и оборудования. Другими словами, INTEL только задал гнездо подключения и электрические спецификации для М.2, оставив выбор настроек сигнала разработчикам, в зависимости от типа товара и рабочих задач. Это значит, что разные товары, будь то беспроводная сетевая карта, карта расширения USB3.0 или даже адаптер SATA6G, могут пользоваться преимуществами интерфейса М.2. Это объясняет, почему в INTEL первоначально называли М.2 «NGFF» (Форм-Фактор Следующего поколения). Стоит также заметить, что современный интерфейс SATA превратился в «бутылочное горлышко»; скорость SATA III, составляющая 6 Гб/сек (около 570 МБ/сек) давно стала кошмаром с точки зрения производительности для продукции SSD всех производителей. Скорость передачи данных была главным препятствием на пути к улучшению производительности многих SSD, хотя было бы нечестно указывать на SATA III в качестве главного виновника проблемы. Просто технология совершенствовалась слишком быстро, и некоторые спецификации не выдерживали темп.

Задача снятия ограничения скорости передачи данных стала одним из основных факторов, приведших к созданию интерфейса М.2. Сила М.2 заключается в его способности поддерживать передачу данных на скорости, в два раза превышающей скорость PCIe 2.0 (теоретическая скорость передачи данных интерфейса PCIe 2.0x2 составляет 1 ГБ/сек, что в два раза больше скорости интерфейса SATA III), делая его основным кандидатом в качестве целевого интерфейса для высокоскоростных SSD. Это также означает, что вскоре на рынке появится ассортимент SSD с интерфейсом M.2. При этом, для обеспечения совместимости с продукцией сегодняшнего дня, М.2 сделан совместимым с сигналом SATA. Другими словами, SSD с интерфейсом М.2 может быть использован для поддержки сигнального интерфейса PCIE либо сигнального интерфейса SATA. В линии товаров Plextor первый вариант реализован в модели M6e (на данный момент не имеющей равных в производительности), а второй - M6G (также с интерфейсом M.2). Что же касается скорости, интерфейс PCIE по-прежнему впереди. 

Еще одним стимулом, способствовавшим появлению интерфейса М.2, стал проект поиска альтернативы интерфейсу mSATA, который все уже привыкли видеть в ноутбуках. Почему опять М.2, спросите вы. Дело в том, что форм-фактор mSATA совместим только с устаревшим интерфейсом SATA II (3 Гб/сек), который, безусловно, не пара новейшим поколениям чипсетов с точки зрения скорости передачи данных. Не удивительно, что ноутбуки переходят на интерфейс М.2 теперь, когда близится новый период унификации интерфейсов накопителей. Но если по какой-либо причине вы должны пользоваться интерфейсом mSATA, вы не ошибетесь, выбрав классическую модель Plextor M6M – один из наиболее продаваемых товаров компании! 

И последняя вещь, которую вам надо знать: неважно, сколько лет вашему компьютеру, вы все равно можете наслаждаться захватывающей скоростью интерфейса M.2, если в вашей системе есть интерфейс PCIE. Предыдущее предложение может показаться странным внимательному читателю, но всему есть объяснение. Да, вы не сможете использовать устройства с интерфейсом М.2 напрямую, но, имея в наличии SSD M6e PCIe от Plextor, вы сможете подключить его прямо к порту PCIe и наслаждаться невероятной производительностью и преимуществами новейшей современной технологии.

----------

